# tagless labels, heat transfer or iron-ons?



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a question,
im considering having going tagless for some of my shirts and in doing so want to have some transfers printed up for the information. Im considering having imprintableswarehouse make my transfers for they have reasonable prices.

the other night i woke up at about 2am and had an epiphany. i printed out my label which is about 4"x4" on some of that inkjet, iron on paper for light shirts, (transparent background) cut it out, and slapped it on a shirt to see how it would look. And honestly speaking, not only didnt it look too bad, but it looked similar to the methods already see being used for tagless shirts (like hanes). The only thing is i did notice the stiff feeling over the image.

So my question is, is there any advantage to going the Imprintables heat press route, apose to just going the inkjet iron on route (my tags are 1 color). After all, considering that its for an inside label im not sure that durability is all that important. Plus, aside from a little cracking, i have a shirt over 3 years old that i put an iron-on image on, and its still visible. So once again, does anyone know of any advantage of going the heat press route, for a one color tagless label, apose to the iron on???

it would be nice if the heat transfer did at least offer the advantage of a softer, more breathable feel to it, for again the iron-on was a bit stiff over the image.
thanks for feedback


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> After all, considering that its for an inside label im not sure that durability is all that important.


Yes, according to label laws, the label must be durable.


----------

